# Pflanzideen für Beet gesucht



## Annett (31. März 2017)

Hallo, 

wir haben seit Jahren ein Beet am Haus, das jetzt endlich mal fertig werden soll. 

Es liegt auf der Nordseite unseres Hauses, d.h.im Winter sehr wenig Sonne, im Sommer ab Nachmittag, bis ca.1 h vor Sonnenuntergang. Boden ist relativ gut. Aktuell ist es noch hügelig, kann aber auch eingeebnet werden. 
  
Gesucht werden Pflanzen, die mit diesen Bedingungen klar kommen, relativ pflegeleicht sind. Sehr gern auch __ Bodendecker. 


Die zweite Hälfte des Beetes geht um die Hausecke herum auf die Südseite.

   
Dort wachsen bunt durcheinander irgendwelche Kräuter, Frauenmantel und ein paar Flühblüher. Das Beet nervt mich nur noch. 

Habt ihr eventuell Ideen für uns? 

Viele Grüße 
Annett


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2017)

Annett schrieb:


> Sehr gern auch __ Bodendecker.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaukissen
Ansaahen, dann unterschiedliche Farben aber in einer Gruppe (Bereich) immer die selbe Farbe

https://www.google.de/search?q=Blau...yoHTAhVJVhoKHcXcDxAQ_AUICCgB&biw=1360&bih=611

Oder Mauerpfeffer....könnte zum Haus passen.


----------



## koilady (31. März 2017)

Hallo!

Auf der Nordseite würde ich den Boden einebnen ein Unkrautvlies drüber und dann darauf schöne weiße Steine und dazwischen als Blickfang irgendwelche Dinge die dir gefallen. Es gibt so viele schöne Sachen für den Garten, z.B. Solarlichter oder schön gearbeitete kleine Statuen oder einfach nur bunte oder einfärbige Kugeln, man kann ja dazwischen ein paar Blumen setzen, aber im Schatten blühen sie nicht soviel. Du könntest ja das mit den Steinen auf der Südseite fortsetzen und halt da mehr Blumen setzen. Würde da auf der Südseite solche Blumen nehmen die den ganzen Sommer blühen.  Meist sind die einjährig, aber nächstes Jahr kann man wieder andere setzen.
Vielleicht konnte ich dir ein wenig helfen ?

Gruß Koilady


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Apr. 2017)

koilady schrieb:


> schöne weiße Steine und dazwischen als Blickfang irgendwelche Dinge


STEINGARTEN halt ! Würd ich auch sagen ! Passt zudem zum Natursteinsockel vom Haus !
__ SCHWERTLILIEN Als "Verfechter," immer eine gute Wahl ! Durch's Rhizom kommt sie eigentlich mit Allem klar !
Also ein Beet um's Hauseck ,dort dann einen Steinbrunnen !?


----------



## Anja W. (1. Apr. 2017)

Also ich bin auf unserem Beet auf der Nordseite vor dem Haus gerade ganz begeistert von den Lenzrosen! Dazwischen sind __ Schneeglöckchen. Danach kommen __ Akelei und __ Hasenglöckchen und dann __ Funkien... Also das funktioniert auch ohne Sonne...


----------



## misudapi (1. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Annett,
ich habe auch nur Schatten in Garten. Bei mir wachsen verschiedene Sorten Primel. Frauenmantel ,verschiedene Sorten __ Tränendes Herz (auch die kletternde Varinate). Viele Farben winterharte Fuchsien, __ Farne in unterschiedliche Formen. Scharbockkraut, __ Eisenhut, Salemonsiegel, __ Fingerhut, rote __ Wolfsmilch. __ Waldaster, __ Veilchen, Lerchensporne 3 Sorten, Segge, Zwergfunkie, Schlangenbart, Traubenlilie, mehrere Clematis fühlen sich auch wohl bei mir.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge!
Das hilft mir schon ein ganzes Stück weiter!

Mal sehen, was es am Ende wird.

Ich muss einige Pflanzen aus dem Vorgarten umsetzen. Die werden wohl größtenteils im Südbeet ein neues zu Hause finden.

Was definitiv nicht zum Haus und Hof an dieser Stelle passt, ist ein Kiesbeet o.ä. Dafür ist es bei uns einfach zu natürlich / dörflich oder wie auch immer man das nennen möchte. Es würde völlig deplatziert wirken, da der Rest von Hof und Garten auf dieser Seite das Gegenteil davon ist. Wir haben einiges an großen, alten Rosen, Kletterrosen und zum Leidwesen meines Mannes, bin ich wegen der schönen Blüten beim zurück schneiden eher zurückhaltend. 
Ein Brunnen soll auf die andere Seite der Terrasse. Das ist die nächste Baustelle. Allerdings wird das dieses Jahr vermutlich nur ein Betonring und dann sehen wir weiter, wenn nicht noch eine Idee vom Himmel fällt. 
Dort würde sich, da die Fläche um den Brunnenring mit alten, kaputtgehenden Ziegeln gepflastert ist, vielleicht eher ein Kiesbeet oder zumindest etwas mit wenig Bewuchs anbieten. Den dort scheint die Sonne auch im Hochsommer nur sehr wenig. Im Moment ist die Ecke von einem "Miniteich" zur Tannenwedelvermehrung und einer undichten Zinkwanne mit __ Iris sibirica genutzt. Dazu die Regentonne und anderes Zeug.
Ein schnelle und preiswerte Lösung wäre toll, ist aber vermutlich illusorisch.


----------



## mitch (2. Apr. 2017)

das wäre auch noch ne option:
http://www.rhododendron-azalee.de/standort/


----------



## laolamia (2. Apr. 2017)

__ rhododendron war auch mein erster gedanke- bei mir werden die leider nie was


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Apr. 2017)

__ Hortensien (oder Rhodedendren), __ Funkien, Dickmännchen – man könnte daraus eine schöne, ländliche Komposition mit den Hortensien als visuellem Schwerpunkt anlegen, sehr schön auch mit einer Beeteinfassung aus Buchs.


----------



## Anja W. (2. Apr. 2017)

laolamia schrieb:


> __ rhododendron war auch mein erster gedanke- bei mir werden die leider nie was



In meinem letzten Garten waren einige Rhododendren und __ Azaleen, die am Anfange nicht sehr schön aussahen. Obwohl ich ein absoluter Gegner von Torf im Garten bin (außer im Moorbeet), hatte ich welchen gekauft und jedes Frühjahr den Rhodo-Dünger damit dick abgedeckt. Nach 3 Jahren sahen die richtig gut aus und haben toll geblüht. Dann bin ich weggezogen... 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Erin (2. Apr. 2017)

Ein Miniteich kommt nicht zufällig in Frage?  Wenn es komplett Nordseite ist, würde ich mir eine *Waldecke* anlegen...Miniteich fänden Amphibien bestimmt toll und rundherum Moose, etwas Farn, __ Buschwindröschen, __ Lerchensporn und __ Veilchen, dazwischen bemoostes Holz und was es sonst noch so im Wald gibt. Mit der richtigen Unterlage könnte man vielleicht sogar Glück mit Pilzbrut haben...


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2017)

Oh, jetzt kommen hier noch so viele tolle Ideen. 

Rodos und __ Azaleen gehen hier nicht. Kalkhaltiger Boden und Wasser. Ich möchte keinen Torf dafür benutzen.... 


Ich habe heute ein paar Stauden aus dem Südbeet entfernt (vor allem Frauenmantel ist direkt auf den Mist geflogen, da viel zu viel). Dann habe ich Bartiris, __ Iris sibirica, ein mehrjähriges Vergissmeinnicht, Taglilie und __ Salomonsiegel aus dem Vorgarten umgesetzt, da dort langfristig alles, was großartig begärtnert werden muss, weg soll.
Die Bartiris sind im Südbeet (wobei es ja eher ein heißes Westbeet ist, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke ), die Iris sibirica, Vergissmeinnicht,eine hortensie vom Herbst und Salomonsiegel sind im Nordbeet.

Ich überlege noch ein paar __ Funkien und evtl einen Spierstrauch, so er denn Schatten verträgt, dazu zu kaufen und für den Hintergrund zur Terrasse eine Kletterhortensie. 
Ein Miniteich, wenn man die Maurerbütte so nennen möchte, steht genau gegenüber dem Nordbeet. 
Unser ganzer Teich ist fischfrei, da haben die __ Molche genug Platz zum austoben. 

So richtig glücklich bin ich mit der Lösung eigentlich nicht. Aber ich kann die Stauden ja nicht einfach umkommen lassen.


----------

